# TP9 or TP45



## Angry_Pineapple (Feb 26, 2012)

So I was at the range with a buddy of mine, shooting his new CW9. I loved how the gun shot, my only problem is its a tad small for my hands. At my local gun shop, they have a TP45, which fit my hand much better. My question is, since they only have one round difference in the magazine, should I just pick up the TP45, or should I order the TP9? It wont be for carry, just home/range use. I have not shot a kahr .45, but I loved the 9mm.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

If its JUSt for plinking I would go with the 9MM, cheaper ammo.
For home defense I would choose .45


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

one round difference ..... its only the last round


----------

